# Health news 20th-22nd November 2010



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2010)

*Glass of red wine a day 'treats diabetes by helping body regulate blood sugar levels'*
A small glass of red wine every day could keep adult diabetes under control, scientists claimed last night. A new study found that the drink contains high concentrations of chemicals that help the body regulate levels of sugar in the blood. Dr Iain Frame, Director of Research, Diabetes UK, quoted.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...helping-body-regulate-blood-sugar-levels.html 

*Festive Fun Run to raise vital funds for Welsh charities*
Diabetes UK Cymru, Marie Curie Cancer Care and St John Cymru Wales are appealing for more people to get into the Christmas spirit by taking part in their first joint Festive Fun Run. The fancy dress Festive Fun Run will help raise vital funds for the three charities and organisers are aiming for 150 people to take part in the event along Penarth seafront on December 12. Dai Williams,National Director, Diabetes UK Cymru, quoted.

http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/content/festive-fun-run-raise-vital-funds-welsh-charities

*TV mental health portrayal rapped*
Many depictions of mental illness on TV are frightening and misleading, a government-backed report says. The study, commissioned by the Department of Health, found nearly half of all mentally ill characters were portrayed as dangerous to others.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11800017

*Genes give clue to early puberty*
At least 30 genes appear to play a role in the age at which girls reach puberty, according to an international group of scientists. The team scanned the genetic code of more than 100,000 women, reporting their findings in the journal Nature Genetics.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11795645

*Make cigarette packaging plain, government urges*

Cigarette packets should have plain packaging to make smoking less attractive, ministers have suggested. The government plans to ask retailers to cover up displays of cigarettes from next year to protect children.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11796903


----------



## Lewy (Nov 22, 2010)

Northerner said:


> *Glass of red wine a day 'treats diabetes by helping body regulate blood sugar levels'*
> A small glass of red wine every day could keep adult diabetes under control, scientists claimed last night. A new study found that the drink contains high concentrations of chemicals that help the body regulate levels of sugar in the blood. Dr Iain Frame, Director of Research, Diabetes UK, quoted.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...helping-body-regulate-blood-sugar-levels.html



You don't have to tell me twice


----------

